# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  INVBAR - Servicios Especializados de Cosecha de Maiz Amarillo y Arroz con Alta Tecnologia

## jjbaraybar

Quisiera aprovechar esta oportunidad para presentar a INVBAR, empresa de capitales nacional y extranjero, que nace en función del enfoque de sus fundadores sobre la especialización de los procesos productivos dentro del sector agrario. Su servicio consiste precisamente en brindar la más alta especialización en la cosecha de diferentes cultivos (arroz y maiz amarillo duro) mediante el uso de maquinaria y equipos de la más alta tecnología permitida en los campos agrícolas peruanos.  
Contamos con maquinaria de alta tecnologia, eficiencia y muy alto rendimiento. Aqui les enviamos un enlace en donde podran observar nuestra tecnologia: http://www.invbar.com/nuestra-maquinaria , son maquinaria altamente flexible y muy rapidas, con capacidad de 100 sacos de arroz, cabezales arroceros de 8 metros de largo y cabezales maiceros de 9 metros de largo. 
Nuestro servicio es de la mas alta calidad y rapidez, nos especializamos en terrenos de mediana y grande extension, contamos con operadores capacitados en el extranjero y tenemos asesoria tecnica 24/7 desde los EEUU.  
Sirvanse a revisar nuestra pagina web en la siguiente direccion:   http://www.invbar.com 
Para mayor informacion no dude en contactarse con nosotros al siguiente numero: 
992778694 , email: ventas@invbar.com  
GraciasTemas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! Cosecha Mecanizada de Maiz Amarillo Duro - Cosechadoras de 8 surcos marca CATerpillar Compra de maiz duro amarillo VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

----------

